# Jsi moc šikovná a chytrá.



## martinemussies

Dear everybody!

A Czech friend of mine wrote me an email in Czech. As I study Russian, I could understand most of it. But not everything... could anyone explain to me what this means?
_
Jsi moc šikovná a chytrá._

The on-line dictionaries did not help me much...   Hope anyone out here can help me to understand what she means.

Best wishes,

Martine


----------



## jazyk

You're very clever and smart.

Šikovný normally means dexterous, skillful.


----------



## parolearruffate

Hi Martine!
I just try: You are very clever and smart.
But let's wait for the native speakers!


----------



## kusurija

As my English is very poor, I'm not sure if my translation will be handsome. I only can guarantee, that confirmation will be needed. So my try: 
_You are pretty skilful/hugsome and clever/smart._ Or simply: You are pretty girl.
Or:
 Ты очень умелая и умная.
Hope this helped for first time, but wait for confirmation, please.
Oh, as I can see, I was too late


----------



## slavic_one

Yes! You can sometimes hear "šikulka", with meaning "šikovný/á".


----------



## winpoj

Šikovný indeed usually means skilful, dexterous etc. Sometimes, however, it is also used to mean "pretty". But as that usage is somewhat dated and, it seems to me, normally occurs when referring to someone rather than addressing them, I'm afraid it's not the intended meaning here.

By the way, Kusurija, what does "hugsome" mean?


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> By the way, Kusurija, what does "hugsome" mean?


\
Šikovná holka(k pomilování)... But as I'm poor in English, maybe I wrote some nonsense...


----------



## ytre

looking at the slovnik.cz listing the girl and spoken by the hugsome...  šikovné nářadí is like perfect tool. Did the job flawlessly and no adjustments needed. Fits ok. Nobody can fail using it.  So with people it might be the reference to the perfection and best fit both emotional and physical? Thinking about it there may be even the Miss competition reference breast, waist, bottom measurements or maybe i'm just artificial now. Who knows?


----------



## cajzl

*Šikovný* came from the French _chic_ and as a slang word it can have many (positive, of course) meanings. 

Another similar word: *šikézní *(_chiceuse?_).


----------



## tlumic

jazyk said:


> You're very clever and smart.
> 
> Šikovný normally means dexterous, skillful.


 
Jenom ještě doplním "adroit". Doufám, že jsem se nesek'.


----------



## werrr

cajzl said:


> *Šikovný* came from the French _chic_…


I dare to disagree, “šikovný” comes from German “geschickt” wich means “skilful” like the Czech word.



> Another similar word: *šikézní *(_chiceuse?_).


“Šikézní” comes from French “chic” via German “schickes”.


----------

